# bluez and .service files issue

## acidmonkey

I get above error if I try to connect to my bluetooth mouse, the bluetooth subsystem works as well as the hidd way (old daemons flag)

```
# simple-agent hci0 00:07:61:XX:XX:XX

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/simple-agent", line 88, in <module>

    manager = dbus.Interface(bus.get_object("org.bluez", "/"),

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 244, in get_object

    follow_name_owner_changes=follow_name_owner_changes)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 241, in __init__

    self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 183, in activate_name_owner

    self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 281, in start_service_by_name

    'su', (bus_name, flags)))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 630, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

```

Is the service file supposed to be generated somehow? Or did I stumble upon a bug?

thanks.

----------

## acidmonkey

bumping    :Neutral: 

----------

